# I'm done part III - Until Canon comes out with the following



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2014)

All, after my recent purchase of the 1D X, I realized that I really am done buying gear (or at least big ticket items) for now. Since I had fun with my two previous threads on the topic, I'm done - I have all the lenses I need and I'm done part II - here are all of the lenses I've sold, I thought I'd post another one, and one appropriate for Canon *Rumors*.

I really have been fortunate to get side jobs (photo related and otherwise) to be able to afford my gear but I really do have all I need for my purposes. Anything else I need can be rented as it would not see enough use to justify holding onto it.

That said, if Canon releases any of the following rumored or imaginary items, arranged in no particular order, I'd be in the pre-order line:

*Lenses*
1. 16-35 f/2.8 III (with improved IQ)
2. 14-24 f/2.8 or f/4 IS
3. 12-24 f/4 (I loved the 12mm FOV with my Sigma)
4. 12mm f/4 (rectilinear prime)
5. 135 f/2 IS (IS would rock!)
6. 180 f/2.8 macro (f/2.8 and more aperture blades for better bokeh)
7. 400 f/5.6 IS (IS would really rock with this lens!)

*Bodies*
1. 7D II with near-full frame IQ and still 8FPS or better (would love built-in GPS as well)
2. 5D IV with 36+ MP
3. 6D II in an even smaller package - i.e. full frame version of the SL1
4. M3 with the 70D sensor


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 27, 2014)

Mack - I really appreciate all of your posts here and your responses to many of my questions and I hope that I'll continue to see you here on this forum contributing via technique threads and critique the work from the likes of newbies such as myself. 

I envy you for believing you have all the lenses that you'll ever need - you're at the end of your journey while I'm at the end of mine!

See you around.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm pretty much in the same situation, a replacement for the 100-400L might interest me. I am still considering the Tamron, but I'm very patient.

I might pick up a 6D to replace my old 40D as a 2nd body to my 5D MK III. However, I'd like to have the dual pixel tech in a FF body.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> Mack - I really appreciate all of your posts here and your responses to many of my questions and I hope that I'll continue to see you here on this forum contributing via technique threads and critique the work from the likes of newbies such as myself.
> 
> I envy you for believing you have all the lenses that you'll ever need - you're at the end of your journey while I'm at the end of mine!
> 
> See you around.


Eric, it's been a long and very expensive journey but a fun one at that. Thank you for your nice comments and I'm happy to hear that some of posts are helpful. I try to pass along what I've learned in the hopes it will help others.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm pretty much in the same situation, a replacement for the 100-400L might interest me. I am still considering the Tamron, but I'm very patient.
> 
> I might pick up a 6D to replace my old 40D as a 2nd body to my 5D MK III. However, I'd like to have the dual pixel tech in a FF body.


The 100-400L does sound interesting, and I've followed the Tamron threads closely but I'm satisfied with my 300 + extenders for now and have barely started using the lens in terms of what I hope to get out of it. After years of using the 400 5.6, I love the subject separation of the f/2.8 aperture and I think that's dulled my excitement over the slower zooms.

I wonder if Canon will bring the dual pixel technology to FF - I'm sure it's just a matter of time, though. If they combined that with the phase AF and i-TR (intelligent tracking and recognition) in the 1D X, I bet it would be unbelievable.


----------



## Menace (Mar 27, 2014)

Put me down for 135 IS


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 6, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> That said, if Canon releases any of the following rumored or imaginary items, arranged in no particular order, I'd be in the pre-order line:
> 
> *Lenses*
> 1. 16-35 f/2.8 III (with improved IQ)
> ...


It looks like some of my wishlist has come true. The 16-35 came, but with IS and f/4. I bought it and love it. Sold the 16-35 f/2.8 II. The 7D II arrived, but I'm passing for now. The 12-24 f/4 arrived as the 11-24 f/4 and I've pre-ordered one. The M3 has arrived as well, but not in the US, so I'll hold off for now. The 5Ds has also been announced and after looking at the sample images, I think I might have to order one to replace my 5DIII.

I think it might be time to sell some gear - maybe one my TS-E lenses and my much beloved, but dust-collecting 24L II. I think I'll hang on to the 16-35 f/4 IS for now as it's about as close to the perfect travel lens as you can get. The 5DIII will also go as we head into summer if I decide to the get the 5Ds.


----------

